# Aquarium photography challenges- please help



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear All

Finally bought my first DSLR- Nikon D40X ! With the kit lens that I got I cant get enough zoom for getting close up shots of small fishes.Please advice how to acheive this. 

Another problem I am facing is that of reflection from front as well as back glasses(i have a black background). Even with the flash off I am seeing my profile on the photo . Can anyone please help me out.

Please help me in overcoming these challenges.

Thanks.
AME


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Heres a good walk-thru on aquarium photography--> http://www.characin.com/photography/web-show/A-01-intro.html This site helped me a lot.
I'm not sure of the specs on your kit lens but it might be able to focus only so close and no closer. In which case you would need a macro lens or close-up filter attachment. For the reflections, it's best to take your pics at night with no lights on in the room and just the tank lights.
There is a GREAT forum on aquatic photography---> http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/ They are some Very good photographers there and they are helpful to any questions you might have.
Hope that helps,


----------

